# What boots does your horse wear for hunting?



## spotty_pony (26 October 2011)

I'm look for some good protective boots for my boy for hunting and just wondered what you all use/would recommend.


----------



## meesha (26 October 2011)

only been a couple of times but although boot up normally dont for hunting - you can be out a long time in mud etc so huge chance of them rubbing/slipping.  Majority of people out when I was there were unbooted.


----------



## cptrayes (26 October 2011)

None, ever since he got one caught on a thick twig in a hedge and nearly brought us both down


----------



## JenHunt (26 October 2011)

none unless you really really have to put boots on him!

My sisters horse used to wear Prolite event boots when he hunted  - they stayed put and fitted well, plus they don't absorb water or let much grit in, reducing the risk of rubbing.


----------



## LizzieJ (26 October 2011)

None


----------



## Hunters (26 October 2011)

It is not generally a good thing to wear boots as rightly posted above, the legs can get extremely chaffed by wet mud.  Also the boots can get caught in wire.

It is generally preferrerable to leave the horses legs free.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (26 October 2011)

None, allthough for their first times out or first time in a well, I have worn some Woof Wear club boots.


----------



## cptrayes (27 October 2011)

cptrayes said:



			None, ever since he got one caught on a thick twig in a hedge and nearly brought us both down 

Click to expand...

Before that I used woof-alikes and never had a problem with rubbing. Lots of people do use them, mostly the neoprene ones because they often get very wet.


----------



## PorkChop (27 October 2011)

I don't use boots for hunting personally, and wouldn't recommend, I think they are more likely to cause problems, even the best fitting boots get waterlogged and let mud/dirt underneath.  It is a fact that prolonged use of boots that retain water is detrimental for your horse.

However saying that - if you do use boots try and use some that are as light as possible, are not too rigid and if possible will not hold water x


----------



## GinaGeo (27 October 2011)

I hunt in Premier Equine Cross Country/racing boots on all four legs. They're air cooled, and don't retain water. I've never had any problems with them slipping or rubbing


----------



## VoR (27 October 2011)

None for all the reasons above.


----------



## emmab13 (27 October 2011)

None, unless they have a specific brushing problem. If its behind I use fetlock boots, if in front I use open fronted tendon boots. If they hit a post and rail, I'd prefer that they felt it and remembered for the next one!


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (24 October 2014)

I use Woof Wear Brushing Boots on all four legs. Her legs keep cool, mud never gets in them & they provide support. She also wears the Woof Wear Club over reach boots, as she has a tenancy to pull her front shoes off. Also wear knee boots when jumping the walls.


----------



## I.M.N. (24 October 2014)

If you want to boot up for hunting feel free to, I do (and have for years without incident) as there are too many numptys out there now that think its acceptable to use other peoples horses for brakes, plus I'd rather take a rub than something worse, I use Horse Health stealth on the front and these http://www.woofwear.com/for-horses/brushing-boots/kevlar-exercise-boot_black---small.html on the back, they're great as there's no seams and they don't hold water. The key is to find boots that really fit and contour to your horses legs, and nothing too solid as they tend to find these uncomfortable. Also I make sure the boots stay on without having to be taped as then there's less chance of being too tight, and you can get them of quickly if you have too.


----------



## ester (24 October 2014)

EquiEquestrian556 said:



			I use Woof Wear Brushing Boots on all four legs. Her legs keep cool, mud never gets in them & they provide support.
		
Click to expand...

No, they really don't!


----------



## montanna (24 October 2014)

I don't boot! Cause more injuries than prevent out hunting IMO.


----------



## EquiEquestrian556 (24 October 2014)

ester said:



			No, they really don't!
		
Click to expand...

They really do for me!


----------



## ester (24 October 2014)

there is nothing there for them to support, so physiology says that they cannot unless you are wearing them yourself somehow.


----------



## Shay (24 October 2014)

I personally don't boot for hunting for all the reasons above - but I've never had a horse with a tendency to brush / over reach etc. either.  A friend puts over reach boots on her horse's hind feet - not for him... to stop the idiots running into his bum from pulling off his hind shoes in the collision.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (24 October 2014)

We boot 2 of ours becuase one brushes and the other has a huge splint that I would prefer he did not catch. I use prolites and find they are fine. We are in ditch country. The other is boot free.


----------



## spotty_pony (24 October 2014)

I use the Woof Wear Ultra boots with the double straps all-round.


----------



## spacefaer (24 October 2014)

We never generally put boots on for all the reasons above but we did have one with a bad wire scar and we put sudocrem on the bare skin before putting clarendon furry lined boots on. Never has a problem with mud or wet and his scar never rubbed. It was too prone to getting re-opened on brambles/undergrowth and he'd already had to miss a season with it


----------



## AAR (27 October 2014)

Mine has WW double straps all round as he already has one wire scar from where some wire tore through his boot, injury would have been a lot deeper without the boot. OH's has WW back boots on. His horse brushes behind and hes also a big hedge jumper so helps stops thorns and scratches.


----------



## LittleRooketRider (2 November 2014)

keep it simple...woofwear brushing boots


----------



## Ellebally12 (9 November 2014)

None! They usually cause more harm than good!


----------



## Alec Swan (9 November 2014)

Dubarrys.

Alec.


----------



## flintmeg (9 November 2014)

Woof Wear and they did the job the other day! Rather the boots than his legs!


----------



## Hoof_Prints (9 November 2014)

One horse wears no boots at all, but my ISH (gypsy cob in disguise) has legs clipped as he grows a traditional amount of feather on his ISH frame ! so I put PE eventing boots on him and over reach boots , also brushing boots on the back. He doesn't overreach but his feet can clip each other if he slips or he can get scraped by another horse. never had any issues with the boots and no rubs at all so will carry on unless I come across a problem  although it is much easier to take the horse who wears no boots.. don't have to wash and dry them after !


----------

